# More of Santorum....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SAN ANTONIO -- Presidential candidate Rick Santorum on Thursday said Republicans should give President Barack Obama another term if Santorum isn't the GOP nominee and for a second day compared rival Mitt Romney to an Etch A Sketch toy.

The above excerpt was taken from a address he made yesterday in Texas.....this guy is psychotic to even suggest that this country should stay status quo with obama if he is not the Republican nominee. He needs to take his ball and go home.









Regards, Mike


----------



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree. These other candidates need to drop out and everyone needs to get behind romney. He is not perfect but he is the best we have. They need to quit wasting his money because he needs everything to compete against what will probably be close to a billion from our beloved leader!


----------

